# Burton gloves then rub on wax?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I juss got some new Burton gloves.
And they gave me some Nikwac waterproofing wax for leather.
Did anybody use this before?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't used the wax but up north we use special oil to put on choppers and others leather gloves, but I am sure the wax will work just the same to help keep the leather waterproof and soft.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't used the Nikwax for leather, but I do use their treatment for my snowpants and jacket. It's actually pretty good stuff.


----------

